# Are Olive Nerites Cichlid-safe?



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Howdy gang,

To the nerite devotees, I was wondering if anyone had experience with them and the smaller cichlids (specifically four adult angelfish, altho I'd also be interested in hearing about success with Apistogramma sp.). I'm almost ready to get rid of 'em since I'm so limited in algae control. They eat Amano shrimp, smaller snails, and cherry shrimp, so I'm left with Ottos. I was also considering the red ramshorn that Wilma Duncan raises, do you think these will survive?

Jeff


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I have no problems with Apisto's, I have no idea with angels. The olives I have range from peanut to marble sized. I don't think the larger ones would be viewed as food for angels. However, I also don't think they would be tolerated in a spawning site.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I had angels with olive nerites and no problems.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had other types of snails with Angels and Apisto's with no problem, so I don't see why the Nerites would be any different.

I wouldn't recommend any sort of loaches, though.... 

How do you order from Wilma Duncan? I think she raises Nerites too, if I remember right.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

JanS said:


> How do you order from Wilma Duncan? I think she raises Nerites too, if I remember right.


I was going to drop her an email and see if she had anything available, she has prices listed and seems to take paypal? I only know of one other source of Nerites that I'm not too crazy about ordering from, please PM if you know of any other than those two.

Jeff


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess I have her e-mail address too, come to think of it. She doesn't have a site or anything else, does she?

I don't know any other sources, either. Given time, I'm sure there will be a lot more available, though.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

She has a site...I will post it when I get home.
It is hard to find these snails over here...I have some ocassionally and other fancy nerites you will not find in stores. 

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## snapshooter (Nov 15, 2004)

Here ya go: http://www.jayscustomcomputers.com/wilma/


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have them in with my African cichlids, they are doing fine. They seem to burry themselves when they get bothered too much. If they can survive africans they can last in any condition


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been keeping them with Africans as well (for over a year now) and haven't had any problems with the Africans bothering them.


----------

